# Sticky  SPs On A Team



## Functianalyst

*These descriptions* can be found on Best Fit Types.

*ESTP On A Team* 

*How ESTPs Build Relationships*
For them, team relationships are about having mutual respect. If they can’t respect the other people on the team or the person who commissioned the team, there is no relationship. If they don’t respect a teammate, they will dismiss him or her. Trustworthiness in team relationships is also very important so that they can disagree and still be colleagues. Another key to team relationships for them is absolute autonomy and independence. Constraints and limits are seen by them as challenges to work around, but constantly fighting constraints wears on them after a while and such restraints seem to indicate a lack of the respect they insist on. They easily get teammates to follow along—get them to do what they want, communicating a sense of camaraderie. They are comfortable working either together as a team or individually. Although they know feedback is good for them, they usually don’t like it.

*How ESTPs Deal with Conflict*
They often find task-related conflict stimulating and exciting, and they take a direct approach and fight back when need be. Their clear, direct, to-the-point approach may be read the wrong way as they push back to get through the conflict so work can be accomplished. They often get a lot out of conflict and engage their negotiating skills to work through it. They want others to be as direct with them as they are with others. At the same time they want to avoid hurting others’ feelings, so they attempt to maintain a respectful and caring attitude, except in a cutthroat environment.

*To Forge Better Relationships with ESTPs…*
Provide a team environment that allows them autonomy. Avoid directly challenging their authority, but help them see the perspectives of others as factors to be considered before acting. Confront with a consistent and firm approach by giving them direct and to-the-point feedback. Most of all, because recognition or reward runs very high in their value system, give them ways to measure and demonstrate their success.

*How ESTPs Approach Work*
They have a tendency to take charge of a situation, especially if no one else is acting and making things happen. They will push the limits to get the results they want. They want to keep their options open; therefore, freedom from rigid role assignments and too many constraints will keep them involved. Otherwise, constraints and limits become challenges to work around rather than guidelines for success. 

*How ESTPs Make Decisions*
They tend to make fast decisions that are realistic and pragmatic. They so rapidly take in the currently available concrete information that others think they take in very little information. They grasp the rich detail from the present information and data they’ve accumulated and then move quickly to action. They base decisions on what is happening in the immediate, external world that is related to getting the job done.

*How ESTPs Respond to Change*
Change is all about adapting to the constantly shifting context. Once they see the relevance of a change, they are quick to move to action and implementation. If they don’t see the relevance, they will resist and will need some hard facts and perhaps even experiences to show the change is needed.


----------



## Functianalyst

*ESFP On A Team *

*How ESFPs Build Relationships*
For them, team relationships are about caring, sharing the work, and having fun together. Warm and friendly, they help by listening to what teammates are trying to do, questioning to get a clear picture, and reflecting back to them what they hear being said. They work very hard to see other people’s points of view, although they often want what they want when they want it. They will make the effort to get really involved in the team. They don’t want to be left out or have others left out yet often wind up being the center of attention. They are likely to be great tension breakers on the team: whenever they find a situation getting heavy, they say something light to make everyone laugh again. 

*How ESFPs Deal with Conflict*
If they had their way, there would be no conflict. But when there is they usually try to make light of a situation to shift the attention to something more positive. When the team has a problem, they expect real progress to be made toward a solution. If they see no progress, they will likely disengage and perhaps even leave the team if they can. 

*To Forge Better Relationships with ESFPs… *
Provide a team environment that allows them autonomy and freedom from routine and hierarchy. They handle structure but for only a short time—even if they put it on themselves. They like clear direction with freedom to do what they see is needed. Freedom from boredom gives them the strength to do what they need to but don’t want to. Don’t tell them they “can’t” do something. Describe potential roadblocks and problems as challenges. Keep them happy on the team by asking them to do something only once; they dislike the repetition that often occurs on teams. They want to be of value on the team and want an equal exchange. Gain their respect by doing a good job. Most of all provide choices, opportunities, flexibility, and a chance to work with people.

*How ESFPs Approach Doing Work*
They are most likely to be stimulating action, getting things going to get things done. They tend to be very good at multitasking and they like it. They have a sort of everybody-pitch-in attitude that engenders team spirit and high energy. When problems occur, they’ll want to solve them right away and won’t accept “It can’t be done” as a solution. 

*How ESFPs Make Decisions*
Decisions usually come quickly for them about what action to take, but they may vary the decision when new options for action are seen. In the time it takes others to notice something, they’re already acting on it. They take in a lot of rich detail, noticing minimal non-verbal cues. Usually, this detail is not reported on, just acted on as they adjust their behavior to meet the needs of the immediate situation. 

*How ESFPs Respond to Change*
They are generally adaptable and accept the realities of a situation. They are especially tuned in to people and their reactions. They adapt to change based on what is important in relation to what is happening in their immediate external world, attending to what will make people satisfied and seeking to help them. They can get locked into the ways they’ve done things when those ways are working and they don’t see the relevance of a change. However, they will change when they see how something isn’t working correctly and what will work instead.


----------



## Functianalyst

*ISTP On A Team *

*How ISTPs Build Relationships*
For them, team relationships are about taking action to solve problems. They tend to focus more on the task to be completed than on the team members doing the work. Relationships often evolve in the process of problem solving. They show they care by solving problems for other team members and are not as likely to express feelings verbally as they are to demonstrate them by doing things with those they care about. They enjoy keeping things simple and showing their teammates techniques and shortcuts that work. They don’t like to be on a team when they don’t know anyone. Establishing relationships within the team can take a lot of energy for them, so once it’s done they prefer not to change it. If they don’t feel trapped, they can be very loyal to the team and its members.

*How ISTPs Deal with Conflict*
Conflict that is centered on how to do things is comfortable for them, but they hate conflict that is heavily laden with emotion. They tend to withdraw so they can sort it all out before they come back and face these emotional situations. Once they have sorted it out, they want to approach the conflict as if it is a problem to be solved.

*To Forge Better Relationships with ISTPs… *
Provide a team environment that allows for autonomy and individual contributions. They need to be independent, to do things on their own or to be free to not do them. When they resist direction from the team, it is because they want to do things the way they’ve figured out is the best way. If they feel trapped or coerced, they are likely to resort to independent action rather than team action. They like to choose the timing for when it’s appropriate to say or do something. Give them opportunities to solve specific, concrete problems, especially where there is potential for hands-on contributions. Help them check their impulses against the long-range plan. Most of all, avoid direct confrontation; it may result in their insistence on what they think is appropriate and what they want.

*How ISTPs Approach Doing Work*
They want to be independent and to have the freedom to act on their hunches and intuitions, adapt to the situation, and work around whatever obstacles appear. They tend to be curious and will ask questions and try to understand a situation, often taking things apart to figure out how they work. Then they quickly grasp the most expedient solution and take a just-do-it attitude. They don’t want to be limited by defined roles but want to have some idea of what is expected of them so they have at least a plan of action going into a situation. A lot of processing of issues will be seen as a waste of time.

*How ISTPs Make Decisions*
They tend to decide quickly when responding to an immediate need but slowly when they don’t see options for action. They’re constantly observing, taking in a lot of concrete information, and looking for all the angles. They like to see if the facts fit together, try something, and see what happens. They tend not to document their process, and the systems they develop fit the particular context and may not be transferable to other contexts.

*How ISTPs Respond to Change*
Once they’ve figured things out, they may resist changing them, but when the situation demands something other than what they figured out, they quickly look at it from all the angles and then turn on a dime to adapt to what is going on. Talking about change may meet with resistance, but when the situation requires it, they’re usually on board.


----------



## Functianalyst

*ISFP On A Team* 

*How ISFPs Build Relationships*
For them, team relationships are about having camaraderie, having fun interacting, and solving problems. They value the ability to say anything or say nothing and not have to think about or check what they’re doing to get another’s approval. They need the freedom to be able to change their mind or direction. They often feel the challenge to balance freedom and their need for privacy with connection. They will do what they can to accommodate other team members, but the feeling of being trapped may suddenly occur. For them, establishing relationships is not about self-disclosing but about helping solve problems. They can get discouraged when a teammate does nothing with the help they offer. They enjoy the give and take and a little bit of competition that occurs in a team. However, when it becomes abrasive and people personally attack others, they become concerned and may attack on their behalf. 

*How ISFPs Deal with Conflict*
Conflict is something they tend to ignore for a while and then work to resolve. When strong values are crossed or when the conflict seems to go on and get in the way of the work of the team, they may withdraw from the relationship. They prefer to focus on getting the work done rather than too much analysis of interpersonal issues.

*To Forge Better Relationships with ISFPs… *
Provide a team environment with lots of opportunities, choices, and flexibility and a few familiar and friendly people. They want to be doing something that uses their skills and abilities, gives them variety, is stimulating, and lets them have a mission with people. Present a positive, harmonious team climate. Recognize and compliment them soon after an accomplishment. Most of all, let them have their own personal style so they are not boxed in and are free to be what is needed in the moment.

*How ISFPs Approach Doing Work*
They want the freedom to take advantage of all opportunities as they come up, even anticipating future opportunities. They won’t want to spend a lot of time hashing and rehashing issues but want to get to the production, working issues as they go. They tend to find opportunities to build relationships and attract loyalties.

*How ISFPs Make Decisions*
Decision making for them is a process of constantly checking against their values and adjusting their actions as situations change to keep true to what is important. This is not about changing their mind but adapting to situations in such a way as to stay in line with what was important. In this way, they are ready to make quick decisions, but they have given a lot of thought ahead of time about what is important. They base their actions on what is happening in the immediate situation that is relevant to those decisions and also to what will make things better. They get a strong sense of what is needed and what will get the best result and then try various approaches until that result is achieved.

*How ISFPs Respond to Change*
They are likely to resist any change that disrupts their freedom to adapt to the needs of the moment or significantly varies from the way they’ve become accustomed to doing things. They can also get locked into the vision of how something is going to be, especially when the envisioned actions are in alignment with what is important. They will embrace a change if it can be shown to be needed in light of the current situation. Just give them solid information and some time to reflect to integrate all of the information.


----------



## Leon_Kennedy88

i find team work hard, because i have weak interpersonal skills, which hinders communication within the group.


----------



## Vtile

Just go for it, I find it hard too. But you can be a good at it if you take an attitude that it's a skill witch you need and want. Like I did five years ago when I started my BEng studies, I pushed my self situations where I needed to speak to strangers and so on. I even attented to our student's organisation in rather high-level to just get an experience of teamwork and presentations and such. Yea I'm as poor as before to make social contacts and relationships that didn't chance :dry:, but I can make a darn good presentations and rather good chit-chat now (Do I like it. well sometimes, subject related thing), those are a bit like a showperformance to me if you get my point. (I'm not a native english speaker so I lack many times to write as clear I wanted to). And in teamwork the communication is just a tool to have job done nothing more. Some types are a bit better in some fields naturally, so their naturally preferred style makes them be the type they are, not that they can't develop in field which aren't their strong ones. This is how I see these things I could be wrong or right.

You are an introvert not a mute. :wink:.


----------



## Leon_Kennedy88

I agree with what you're saying. I've tried to relate to people in group situations, but I always assume that people don't value my input or ideas. I'm scared of being judged harshly by others, which means that I avoid saying what I truly feel, out of fear of being put down for my views. Have ever you felt this way before?


----------



## Vtile

Yes, I think it's natural. Experience eventually beats that feeling. 

If don't know the peoples who I work with I try to leave some room to others so they can draw back their own ideas without losing their face if mine is better. Starting like "What about this solution/way/whatever" or "Have you noticed this side in your view".

I would say that it's a kind of a trial&error process to get the grip of it.
There is that rule of jungle that if your ideas turn out to be crap you must take the responsibly of consequences and if it turns right you get only a part of the respect.

I find that there is an team work rant topic on istp forum
http://personalitycafe.com/istp-forum-mechanics/31071-group-work.html


----------



## Leon_Kennedy88

Thanks for the link bro. I found the info really helpful.


----------



## Hashem

Very helpful thread


----------



## Tru7h

The ISTP is spot on. Thanks a lot.


----------



## The Wanderering ______

Super Helpful thread especially since I was wrestling between ENTP and ESTP. Although I'm still wrestling NE beats SE everyday of the week so.... [Insert motivational phrase here]


----------



## axeshredder78

Isfp is dead on. When I was in the army I loved the camaraderie I had as an infantry soldier.


----------



## an_doer

" so they attempt to maintain a respectful and caring attitude, except in a cutthroat environment."
Sound about right.. sometime I think most EVERYTHING is cutthroat.


----------



## Forest Nymph




----------



## Forest Nymph

Functianalyst said:


> *ISFP On A Team*
> 
> *How ISFPs Build Relationships*
> For them, team relationships are about having camaraderie, having fun interacting, and solving problems. They value the ability to say anything or say nothing and not have to think about or check what they’re doing to get another’s approval. They need the freedom to be able to change their mind or direction. They often feel the challenge to balance freedom and their need for privacy with connection. They will do what they can to accommodate other team members, but the feeling of being trapped may suddenly occur. For them, establishing relationships is not about self-disclosing but about helping solve problems. They can get discouraged when a teammate does nothing with the help they offer. They enjoy the give and take and a little bit of competition that occurs in a team. However, when it becomes abrasive and people personally attack others, they become concerned and may attack on their behalf.
> 
> *How ISFPs Deal with Conflict*
> Conflict is something they tend to ignore for a while and then work to resolve. When strong values are crossed or when the conflict seems to go on and get in the way of the work of the team, they may withdraw from the relationship. They prefer to focus on getting the work done rather than too much analysis of interpersonal issues.
> 
> *To Forge Better Relationships with ISFPs… *
> Provide a team environment with lots of opportunities, choices, and flexibility and a few familiar and friendly people. They want to be doing something that uses their skills and abilities, gives them variety, is stimulating, and lets them have a mission with people. Present a positive, harmonious team climate. Recognize and compliment them soon after an accomplishment. Most of all, let them have their own personal style so they are not boxed in and are free to be what is needed in the moment.
> 
> *How ISFPs Approach Doing Work*
> They want the freedom to take advantage of all opportunities as they come up, even anticipating future opportunities. They won’t want to spend a lot of time hashing and rehashing issues but want to get to the production, working issues as they go. They tend to find opportunities to build relationships and attract loyalties.
> 
> *How ISFPs Make Decisions*
> Decision making for them is a process of constantly checking against their values and adjusting their actions as situations change to keep true to what is important. This is not about changing their mind but adapting to situations in such a way as to stay in line with what was important. In this way, they are ready to make quick decisions, but they have given a lot of thought ahead of time about what is important. They base their actions on what is happening in the immediate situation that is relevant to those decisions and also to what will make things better. They get a strong sense of what is needed and what will get the best result and then try various approaches until that result is achieved.
> 
> *How ISFPs Respond to Change*
> They are likely to resist any change that disrupts their freedom to adapt to the needs of the moment or significantly varies from the way they’ve become accustomed to doing things. They can also get locked into the vision of how something is going to be, especially when the envisioned actions are in alignment with what is important. They will embrace a change if it can be shown to be needed in light of the current situation. Just give them solid information and some time to reflect to integrate all of the information.



All of this can become a nightmare when working with government bureaucracy or "big brother' invading an ISFPs privacy...academic teams seemed to conform in my perspective to an NF or SJ mindset...the SJ mindset is more traditional or restrictive. but as an ISFP in an predominantly NF team, you end up with a lot of gross "big brother" stuff...like how you're acting towards your peer on non-work hours and how much you drink, really creepy stuff. 

Of course I don't discount the possibility that SP groups can hound an NF or SJ in their own way, with a more "throwing their weight around" way...I had a co-worker at a campground surmise that he thought I was "afraid of nothing" so he saw me as impenetrable, which means SPs surrounded his ExFJ ass at some point. He took away the overall impression of us being Brave, a Keirsey conclusion.

It's hard for us though as ISxPs and that's my observation of academic teams, no matter the subject, because we get shushed for being vegan or socialist, but get convicted for being overly sexual or overly silent, so we can't do any good, we're too extreme for our beliefs (FJs hate the philosophical social change) but too "bad" for being seductive or for simply not participating.


----------

